# an old cherokee indian



## coyote (Sep 10, 2008)

*An old Cherokee Indian was speaking to his grandson:*


*"A fight is going on inside me," he said to the boy. "It is a terrible fight and it is between two wolves. One is evil--he is anger, envy, sorrow, regret, greed, arrogance, self-pity, guilt, resentment, inferiority, lies, false pride, superiority, and ego. The other is good -- he is joy, peace, love, hope, serenity, humility, kindness, benevolence, empathy, generosity, truth, compassion, and faith. This same fight is going on inside you, and inside every other person, too."*

*The grandson thought about it for a long minute, and then asked his grandfather, "Which wolf will win?"*


*The old Cherokee simply replied, "The one you feed."*


----------



## meowey (Sep 10, 2008)

Well said!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## cman95 (Sep 11, 2008)

How true. If we would just listen, life would be better.


----------



## bbqgoddess (Sep 11, 2008)

Bill,
That is one of my favorite stories!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mossymo (Sep 11, 2008)

coyote
Thanks for posting.

My mother has always told me I have a little Cherokee in me. I am told it is from her great, great grandmothers doings..... naughty gal she was.....

I am proud to produce Cherokee Smoke (is there such of a thing?), and I will say for the wolf; They are a beautiful animal !!!


----------



## Dutch (Sep 11, 2008)

coyote, that is always a great story. I have used it many times when I was an active Scouter*, it always makes folks stop and think which wolf they are feeding.

*Scoutmaster (3 different Troops), Assistant Soutmaster, Cubmaster, Assistant Cubmaster, Webelos Leader, Den Leader for Wolfs and Bears, Boy Scout Roundtable Commissioner, District Training Commissioner, District Commissioner (Key 3), Order of the Arrow Chapter Advisor, Troop Committee member, Merit Badge Councilor, Eagle Scout Board of Review Committee member.
_________________________________________________
Since this is a great story to live by, I'm moving this up to "Messages for All Guests and Members" and giving it sticky status.


----------



## monty (Sep 11, 2008)

Thank you, Coyote!

Words to live by.

Cheers!


----------



## mgwerks (Sep 13, 2008)

Some would say there is much wisdom in that story.


----------



## smokestars (Apr 12, 2009)

Price Less,

Thanks for sharing it with all Coyote...

Don


----------



## carpetride (Apr 12, 2009)

Somehow I have missed this thread all this time.

Your words couldn't be more true.


----------



## rivet (Apr 12, 2009)

'Zactly. Thanks for posting again.


----------



## afreetrapper (May 3, 2009)

very profound, Believe I will email this to all my friends


----------



## thomasyoung (Jul 18, 2009)

*Hello coyote,*
*Wado for your storytelling.*
*Bear ~ Mato Wakan*


----------

